# [hardware] ¿disipador de cobre razonable?

## Cereza

Buenas.

Tengo un procesador AMD Athlon X2 (shocket am2). y haciendo tareas pesadas como compilar o jugar pasa alegremente de los 80 grados centígrados, lo que, realmente es un problema, teniendo en cuenta que me gusta jugar en el PC, y que no hace falta estar dos horas, a los 5 minutos jugando a World at War por ejemplo, ya salta la alarma de temperatura (y encima el verano viene ya por ahí).

Estoy buscando pues, un disipador que sea completamente de cobre, y tenga una forma y un precio normales, porque no hago más que encontrarme tonterías super coolz fashionz con formas de película y lucecitas que cuestan una burrada, y lo que es peor, mayormente son de aluminio, con dos tonterías en cobre 8O, increíble...  :roll: 

Ésto sería más o menos lo que busco, pero no lo encuentro en tiendas online: http://www.glacialtech.com/products/08/socket-Igloo_7321TC.htm

¿Conoceis alguna tienda online española (o que haga envíos a españa en su defecto) que tenga lo que estoy buscando?

También estoy abierta a otras soluciones de refrigeración, pero no se me ocurre nada mejor que sea asequible, que el presupuesto que tengo para ésto es muy reducido :P (nada de refrigeración líquida o cosas así).

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

el micro no tiene overclock?

me parece que lo que falla ahi es el lm_sensors. estoy casi seguro.

bajo windows el micro mio no pasa de los 60º cuando le hago un stress y el gentoo me marca hasta 81º.

me parece que estan mal regulados los sensores....

de todos modos. si queres cambiar el cooler. desde mi punto de vista, lo mejorcito en precio/rendimiento/sonido es el artic freezer. viene en versiones 775 y am2 asi que no habria problema.

son muy buenos coolers y muy silenciosos.

de cobre 100% he visto, son caros, y no se si cumplen bien la funcion. tiene que conducir y disipar al mismo tiempo....

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como dice el señor pelelademadera, un athlon X2 no debería pasarse de temperatura ambiente +30/35 grados. A menos que vivas en el medio del desierto, 80 grados es muchísimo.  :Very Happy: 

El disipador que viene de serie con los athlon X2 siempre viene calculado a tal efecto. Los athlon X2 arriba de 6000+ incluyen piezas de cobre y heat pipes.

A lo que voy, es que a menos que estés overclockeando el microprocesador, el disipador que viene de serie basta y sobra. Si se te sobrecalienta sin overclock entonces hay algo que no funciona bien. Habría que empezar por cambiarle la capa de grasa siliconada que va entre el disipador de aluminio y el microprocesador por una nueva... (Revisa también en el momento que lm_sensors indica mas de 80 grados, cual es la temperatura real que indica la BIOS para ver como dice pelelademadera que no se vaya a tratar de una falsa alarma).

Salud!

**EDITO** Si no estás overclockeando, mejorar el cooler es matar moscas a cañonazos...

----------

## pelelademadera

aguante el overclock igual pereyra.....

a mi lm_sensors no me reporta bien la temperatura del micro. en realidad la de los cores. la de la mother si. pero no por defecto. baje un parche de la pagina oficial de lm_sensors para mi mother, porque incluso reportaba mal los voltajes.

----------

## Cereza

No estoy haciendo overclock, y no es problema de los sensores, porque no son solo los sensores los que marcan 80+, sino que también salta la alarma de la bios, que está programada para sonar a los 80 grados centígrados.

El disipador que tengo no es el de serie, el procesador me lo vendieron "a granel" sin caja ni nada, y aún comprando el disipador+ventilador a parte salía bastante más barato que comprandolo con caja y todo eso, así que tiene uno que me dieron en la tienda, pero no es el suyo "oficial".

La masilla se la puse yo misma y no tiene ni un año creo, no debería estar mal eso, pero lo revisaré.

Me sorprende bastante lo que decís sobre la temperatura que debería tener, mi mejor temperatura es 34 grados, pero solo cuando no estoy haciendo nada y escalando frecuencia al mínimo (1Ghz, el máximo es 2.6). Trabajando a tope como digo pasa de 80 y llegó a tocar los 90 alguna vez. :?: 

Aquí hay algo que falla.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas :)

Edito: Un disipador completamente de cobre no debería ser especialmente caro, antes por ejemplo encontré uno por 9€, pero era para otro socket, el problema es que los fabrican con esas formas tan super cool chachi mapachi y con lucecitas y esas tonterías y los venden como de oro.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> de cobre 100% he visto, son caros, y no se si cumplen bien la funcion. tiene que conducir y disipar al mismo tiempo....
> 
> saludos

 

En los tiempos de los athlon-xp (esos si que se calentaban tela marinera) era muy común instalar disipadores completamente de cobre (y no solo una pequeña pieza como los de ahora), y no eran caros. Los hacen caros porque la gente es medio anormal y los compra. Un disipador normal sin formas raras y de tamaño medio de cobre basta y sobra para cualquier micro, si valía para un athlon vale para cualquier cosa que le eches. Yo compré varios en ese tiempo por menos de 10 €, claro que hoy día es una odisea encontrar uno en las tiendas.

Lo estuve mirando en su día, y el coeficiente de calor específico del cobre es como dos veces y media más bajo que el del aluminio. Para los que no lo sepan, diré que el calor específico es una magnitud física que mide la cantidad de calor que hay que suministrar a un cuerpo determinado para elevar su temperatura un grado. Cuanto más bajo es, significa que el cuerpo tiene más facilidad para modificar su temperatura, lo cual para el caso que nos ocupa significa a su vez que disipa mejor el calor. Así, el cobre disipa el calor unas dos veces y media mejor que el aluminio. No es ninguna tontería.

Conducir y disipar son la misma cosa, se trata de propagar el calor de un punto a otro, y exponer la mayor superficie posible al aire (para eso son las placas separadas, para aumentar la superficie de contacto con el aire). Se trata de transmitir energía de unos átomos a otros, conducir, disipar, para el caso que nos ocupan son sinónimos.

Estoy de acuerdo con Inodoro_Pereyra en cuanto a que no debería llegar a esas temperaturas la cpu, pero no se me ocurre cual puede ser la causa del problema, asúmiendo que todo esté bien ajustado y que la masilla termoconductora esté bien.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Hay algunos factores que puede producir dicho calentamiento:

1.- El abanico del cooler puede que este sucio por el uso que le das diariamente.

2.- Que no tenga la pasta termina que va entre el procesador y el disipador.

3.- Dentro de la caja hay muy poca ventilación y como el power supply esta algo cerca del procesador puede ayudar a que se caliente algo mas de la cuenta. (Esto es algo que influye un poco en el aumento de temperatura pero no para que suba a 80°C)

Cuando un procesador llega a los 80 o los 90°C el motherboard tiene un dispositivo que hace que se apague automáticamente para que el procesador no se queme, si esto no te ha pasado hay algo con los sensores...

El cooler que te puedo recomendar el el Zalman, acá encontré una pagina española en la cual lo venden. Cualquiera de los modelos CNP te puede servir ya que he usado varios modelos y me han dado muy buen resultado.

La pagina en cuestión es http://www.ibertronica.es/CoolerZalman.htm date una vueltesita por allí a ver si puedes comprar y si tienes disponibilidad para hacerlo por supuesto.

Espero te halla servido mi orientación

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

Muchas gracias por las respuestas :)

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> 1.- El abanico del cooler puede que este sucio por el uso que le das diariamente. 
> 
> 2.- Que no tenga la pasta termina que va entre el procesador y el disipador.
> 
> 3.- Dentro de la caja hay muy poca ventilación y como el power supply esta algo cerca del procesador puede ayudar a que se caliente algo mas de la cuenta. (Esto es algo que influye un poco en el aumento de temperatura pero no para que suba a 80°C)

 

1.- Lo he comprobado, está limpito

2.- Lo voy a mirar dentro de un ratito :P

3.- La caja está abierta jeje

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> Cuando un procesador llega a los 80 o los 90°C el motherboard tiene un dispositivo que hace que se apague automáticamente para que el procesador no se queme, si esto no te ha pasado hay algo con los sensores...

 

Piensa que ésto es algo que mi placa simplemente puede no tener ya que la alarma de temperatura que suena con el altavoz interno a los 80 grados también es de la propia placa y eso está funcionando.

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> El cooler que te puedo recomendar el el Zalman, acá encontré una pagina española en la cual lo venden. Cualquiera de los modelos CNP te puede servir ya que he usado varios modelos y me han dado muy buen resultado. 

 

El modelo ZALMAN CNPS7000C-Cu está muy bien y es "economico" (al menos visto lo visto) :) de momento me quedo con éste si me compro uno y no encuentro otro mejor.

Anoche estuve trasteando con el voltaje de la CPU, de 1.350V lo bajé a 1.175V (el mínimo con el que arranca) y estuve jugando al mismo juego varias horas llegando como máximo a 60 grados centígrados, pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de las repercusiones que puede tener bajarle el voltaje ¿es dañino? (lo dudo, todo lo que sea bajar... pero pregunto) ¿puede perder rendimiento?

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

A lo que ya te han dicho, añado:

Comprueba que el ventilador no esté en mal estado. Que de vueltas no significa que gire a la velocidad suficiente. Quizá aunque funcione bien, sea demasiado pequeño. ¿Qué modelo de disipador es? Si no estás seguro de si es adecuado, en cualquier tienda de informática puedes encontrar uno nuevo. Si no quieres que sea muy ruidoso, búscalo con el ventilador más grande posible: un ventilador de más diámetro, que dé el mismo aire, gira más lento y, por tanto, es más silencioso. Vigila también el peso: tanto Intel como AMD recomiendan un peso máximo de 450 gramos, y hay monstruos de hasta casi un kilo.

Comprueba también la temperatura del aire del interior de la caja (temperatura system). No es lo mismo que el procesador esté a 80 grados con el aire de la caja a 25 grados (el disipador no enfría lo suficiente) que tener el procesador a 80 grados con el aire interior a 50 grados. Evidentemente, en este último caso, el problema no sería el disipador del procesador, sino que la caja no está suficientemente ventilada. Además del ventilador de la fuente, sacando aire, sería recomendable, como mínimo, un ventilador de 9 cm sacando aire de la caja. O mejor uno de 12 cm, o como tengo yo, dos de 9 cm, pero más lentos (menos ruido).

----------

## i92guboj

En cuanto a las alarmas y el autoapagado, son cosas que depende completamente de la placa y la bios. En algunos modelos de bios incluso son configurables, se puede establecer la temperatura a la que suena la alarma o se apaga el sistema, también se puede escoger si efectivamente prefieres que haga lo uno o lo otro, o incluso si quieres que suene a 70 y se apague si llega a 80, por poner un ejemplo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nunca vuelvas a comprar un microprocesador OEM (Esos que vienen sin cooler, ni caja, ni nada) siempre que el dinero te alcance para comprar el BOX.

Un procesador AMD box tiene entre 2 y 3 años de garantía de fábrica por lo general... Un OEM, nada, lo que al vendedor se le ocurra como prudente, que suele ser 6 meses... (Además está el asunto del cooler original que viene calculado para el microprocesador y tiene ventilador que gira sobre rulemanes).

Por suerte hoy en día los microprocesadores no se rompen casi pero uno nunca sabe, jeje...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Un procesador AMD box tiene entre 2 y 3 años de garantía de fábrica por lo general...

 

Por fortuna, en españa las garantías comerciales están reguladas oficialmente por el estado, y son de 2 años como mínimo, son independencia de lo que ofrezca el fabricante (que puede ser más). Por tanto, y legalmente, cualquier garantía publicitada que sea menor de 2 años es inválida. Hay una excepción, en el caso de productos de segunda mano se podrá pactar un plazo menor, pero siempre de conformidad con ambas partes, y en ningún caso menor a un año.

Todo eso se aprobó en un BOE del 2003, creo, ley que más tarde se derogó en favor de un texto más completo, pero que a ese respecto dice más o menos lo mismo. Claro que las leyes no siempre se cumplen, y no todo el mundo reclama. Pero en el caso de hacerlo llevas las de ganar, siempre que no sea posible demostrar que el problema se haya debido a un mal uso.

Aún así, coincido que es mejor no jugársela, aunque a veces realmente la diferencia en los precios es para pensárselo :p

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No sabía eso... Interesante...

Aquí en el tercer mundo, el comprador siempre tiene las de perder  :Very Happy: 

Gran cosa eso de los dos años de garantía, me imagino la cantidad de productos de mala calidad que se evitan importar gracias a eso. Todas esas baratijas chinas que funcionan un mes y medio como mucho ni se ven por la calle, no?

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No sabía eso... Interesante...
> 
> Aquí en el tercer mundo, el comprador siempre tiene las de perder 
> 
> Gran cosa eso de los dos años de garantía, me imagino la cantidad de productos de mala calidad que se evitan importar gracias a eso. Todas esas baratijas chinas que funcionan un mes y medio como mucho ni se ven por la calle, no?
> ...

 

Bueno, todo eso es relativamente nuevo, hace unos años no existía esta regulación. Gran parte de todo esto se consigue gracias a las asociaciones de consumidores y usuarios, que son un medio de hacer presión. Sin eso, nadie demandaría a una gran empresa, porque los simples mortales de a pie no tenemos recursos financieros para acometer un proceso legal por cada timo que nos cuelen.

Todavía queda mucho por hacer en algunos sectores, por ejemplo el acceso a internet y la telefonía, que son de los mas caros si no los más caros de Europa, y con un servicio pésimo en muchos casos, facturación de servicios que no existen, redondeos a la alza y abusos de todo tipo. Con suerte eso cambiará con el tiempo, conforme van surgiendo más operadores y se establece una sana competencia que rompa el monopolio que ha tenido Telefónica durante siglos aquí.

En cuanto a los productos baratos y de baja calidad, existen algunas regulaciones, sobre todo en cuanto a alimentación se refiere. También para juguetes para niños por debajo de ciertas edades y todo ese tipo de cosas. Existen multitud de tiendas tipo bazar, tanto chinas como indias o marroquíes, y también españolas, donde se puede comprar de todo por todo tipo de precios, y con calidades de todo tipo (aunque la mayoría bastante malas, como suele pasar en ese tipo de establecimientos). Sin embargo como dije, no todo el mundo reclama, y sobre todo cuando se trata de objetos baratos como los que venden en ese tipo de tiendas.

Es relativamente normal ver en los informativos o los periódicos noticias sobre la intervención y retirada de objetos fabricados en países asiáticos que no cumplen con la normativa: partes que se desprenden fácilmente en juguetes (y que por tanto son peligrosas para los niños), pinturas tóxicas o cualquier otro tipo de material prohibido, medicinas o alimentos que no cumplen la normativa, y cosas así, pero al menos vez que se preocupan y los retiran. En otros países pasará lo mismo pero nadie hace nada. Poco a poco la cantidad de productos que pueden ser perjudiciales para la salud va disminuyendo, pero supongo que en ningún sitio estamos a salvo de eso completamente. Tan solo podemos esperar que las autoridades actúen con competencia y se detecten los problemas lo antes posible.

Pero ya me callo, que me estoy saliendo del tema :p

Saludos  :Smile: Last edited by i92guboj on Sun Mar 29, 2009 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mi país es un chiste...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## EgoBrain

En qué país vive si no es mucha curiosidad ?

Y una forma de saber la temperatura real es con un termometro...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cereza

Pues después de la bajada de voltaje, limpieza de polvo (que no había mucho) y cambio de masilla, se ha quedado en aproximadamente 50º C jugando, 30º C de diferencia, nada menos :D

Gracias a todos, saludos :)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *EgoBrain wrote:*   

> En qué país vive si no es mucha curiosidad ?
> 
> Y una forma de saber la temperatura real es con un termometro...  

 

Si la pregunta era para mi, que supongo que si: Argentina

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Todo eso se aprobó en un BOE del 2003, creo, ley que más tarde se derogó en favor de un texto más completo... :p

 

¿Podrías decirme la fecha aproximada, o algo más, si lo sabes?

Pensaba que la ley en la cual transcribieron la directiva europeas (con retraso, como no podía ser de otra forma) se publicó y no se había tocado más.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> Todo eso se aprobó en un BOE del 2003, creo, ley que más tarde se derogó en favor de un texto más completo... :p 
> 
> ¿Podrías decirme la fecha aproximada, o algo más, si lo sabes?
> ...

 

Pues no entiendo mucho de leyes, yo soy de los que se lían con estas cosas   :Laughing: 

En un vistazo rápido, creo que el BOE correspondiente es este:

http://www.boe.es/aeboe/consultas/bases_datos/doc.php?coleccion=iberlex&id=2003/13863

Y creo que el refundido posterior sería este:

http://www.boe.es/aeboe/consultas/bases_datos/doc.php?coleccion=iberlex&id=2007/20555

Si algún día me aburro me los leeré enteros, especialmente el refundido vero que es bastante largo. No se si hay algo posterior a eso o no. También ten en cuenta que las leyes europeas tal y como mi limitada capacidad legal entiende, crean un marco común, pero luego cada país puede materializar eso según sus mecanismos oficiales, los que sean, siempre que el resultado sea compatible con la normativa común, claro. Pero es solo mi interpretación, repito que yo de estos temas...

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias

----------

## bontakun

como te mencionaron prueba al mismo tiempo la t° de la placa y la del proce para verificar... y como ya han repasado todo lo q se me ocurre... lo mas probable es q tengas algun tipo de desgaste en el proce q lo hace llegar a esas t°... pues dudo q un dicipador de cobre t baje mas de 10 grados sobre uno de aluminio (de hecho a esas t° una diferencia de 10° ya es bastante bueno, bordeando lo espectacular)... y si es asi... entoncs habia problemas o con la pasta o con el ventilador de tu actual disipador.

con respecto a un modelo especifico de dicipador... como que mientras mas grande es mejor... pero segun mi experiencia los mejores son los zalman como ya mencionaron arriba... link para ti no dejo pues soy de Chile (dond la ley del consumidor tambien es como la "#/(/&%$ ) xD

saludos

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *EgoBrain wrote:*   

> Y una forma de saber la temperatura real es con un termometro...  

 Esto no es posible hacerlo con un termómetro convencional ya que este funciona recibiendo la temperatura en la parte metálica por completo y con tocar el disipador en este caso no te dará un calculo exacto porque tiene que recibir calor en toda la parte metalica como ya lo había dicho.

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Anoche estuve trasteando con el voltaje de la CPU, de 1.350V lo bajé a 1.175V (el mínimo con el que arranca) y estuve jugando al mismo juego varias horas llegando como máximo a 60 grados centígrados, pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de las repercusiones que puede tener bajarle el voltaje ¿es dañino? (lo dudo, todo lo que sea bajar... pero pregunto) ¿puede perder rendimiento?

 Tu habias tocado algo en la BIOS antes de que comenzaran los aumentos de temperatura? Eso no es dañito pero te baja el rendimiendo te la PC en unos tantos porcientos...

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

>  *EgoBrain wrote:*   Y una forma de saber la temperatura real es con un termometro...   Esto no es posible hacerlo con un termómetro convencional ya que este funciona recibiendo la temperatura en la parte metálica por completo y con tocar el disipador en este caso no te dará un calculo exacto porque tiene que recibir calor en toda la parte metalica como ya lo había dicho.
> 
>  *Cereza wrote:*   Anoche estuve trasteando con el voltaje de la CPU, de 1.350V lo bajé a 1.175V (el mínimo con el que arranca) y estuve jugando al mismo juego varias horas llegando como máximo a 60 grados centígrados, pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de las repercusiones que puede tener bajarle el voltaje ¿es dañino? (lo dudo, todo lo que sea bajar... pero pregunto) ¿puede perder rendimiento? Tu habias tocado algo en la BIOS antes de que comenzaran los aumentos de temperatura? Eso no es dañito pero te baja el rendimiendo te la PC en unos tantos porcientos...

 

el voltaje del cpu no afecta en nada el rendimiento. solo se ve afectada la estabilidad temperatura y vida util.

no se cual es el voltaje nominal de ese micro, pero deberias poner ese.

es raro igual que se haya subido solo el voltaje. 1.35 no es tan alto. puede ser el nominal

----------

